# fermented honey



## David W. (Jul 10, 2010)

I have approx. 20 lb of honey from last season that has fermented it was frames that wasn't completely capped and I forgot to use it up first. My question is can I make mead with it with out buying all the stuff mead makers use. I don't drink and thought that if I could make mead without spending a ton of money I would make it and give it away to friends. David


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Not really I'm afraid. Making mead without mead making equipment is like keeping bees without beekeeping equipment. You don't need the Cadillac equipment, but you do need some basics. Unfortunately the already-fermenting honey would likely make an inferior mead not likely to be very enjoyable since it's fermenting with wild yeast and bacteria rather than a kind of yeast that will turn it in to mead. Once the undesirable strains have had their way with it it doesn't really turn back around. 

Sorry (though I guess it depends on whether you want friends bugging you for mead in the future .


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Fermented or not, I'd use it for baking. Bread made with honey in place of sugar is easy.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I agree with Ben, once honey has started fermenting, I can't think of anything I'd want to use it in where I'd be tasting it. Feed it back to the bees.


----------



## David W. (Jul 10, 2010)

That's what I thought. I have never had honey ferment before it is some strong smelling stuff. My wife said she might use it up when baking ,but she changed her mind after smelling it. Thanks


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Once, bees got into some fermented honey I had and they got "drunk": couldn't fly or walk well. So, I would not feed it to the bees. Someone posted lately that fermented honey can be heated to a certain temperature and length of time to take out the fermentation. I can't find the post now. Does anyone know how to do that?


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Aw, let 'em have some fun. It's been a long winter . It's unlikely to be alcoholic, as ETOH production requires an anaerobic environment.


----------

